# Vet check question



## kai Alinovi (Jan 19, 2019)

I recently had a horse checked out ( 9yo sports horse) and the vet found a mild weakness on the rear hind leg. This is present in all exercise but does not increase. Note that the horse is not as muscly as I intent him to be so we still need to increase muscle mass. The vet said it is a small risk and could improve with training. Do you guys think I should walk away or buy him and try my luck?
Thanks


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you intend to compete with him or use him for hacking?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

kai Alinovi said:


> I recently had a horse checked out ( 9yo sports horse) and the vet found a mild weakness on the rear hind leg. This is present in all exercise but does not increase. Note that the horse is not as muscly as I intent him to be so we still need to increase muscle mass. The vet said it is a small risk and could improve with training. Do you guys think I should walk away or buy him and try my luck?
> Thanks


It will effect his insurability. If the vet is wrong and it doesn't improve with exercise and training, will this matter to you? If you will risk buying a horse you can't insure against hind lameness (the leg and any associated knock on problems will be excluded) and can afford to keep a nine year old retiree, go ahead. :Bag


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

That leg would probably not be insured.... 
Problem is you have no guarantee that the horse will stand up to the work needed to get him muscled up. I’d be concerned why a 9 year old sports horse is lacking muscle..... have the sellers turned it away due to an underlying problem which has resolved due to not being worked, but as soon as you up the workload would it go lame?
Depends on how much the horse is, whether you could afford to lose the money you’ve spent on it, whether you would be prepared to risk a lot of vet bills and heartache.
The problem with horses is you just never know with things like this - it could resolve with work and be fine or you could end up with a complete crock....


----------



## Taylor Ferguson (Jan 2, 2020)

It all depends on your intentions for this horse? A happy hacker I would give a go but you most likely can't insure him for lameness, if you would like to compete just spend the time looking for the ideal horse for you and never rush into buying one.


----------

